# Grand Mayan Riviera Maya Questions



## ptprism (Jan 10, 2009)

*Grand Mayan Riviera Maya Questions [2009 revisited]*

We are going to the GM in Riviera Maya for the first time on Feb 22. :whoopie: I have a few questions for those who have been there--

1)  What is the most economical way to get from the Cancun airport to the resort? I read in some materials that the resort offers FREE transportation, but I cannot find anywhere to confirm or request this. Do I have to take a cab? Is there a shuttle? Or a bus?

2) Is it worth renting a car--and if so, how much should I expect to pay--including taxes and *insurance*--for a basic small car with a/c.

3) Once we are at the resort, do they have resort shuttles into Playa del Carmen--and if so, what is the charge?  I hear it is about $20 each way by cab--way too much for my budget!

4) What's the best place to buy groceries so we can cook at the resort--nothing fancy, just quick meals and breakfast, mostly?

5) Finally--I know I can BUY internet access at the resort--I've read that in about 10 emails already--but is there anywhere at or near the resort for free internet access? In PV you can go to Starbucks or many restaurants and get free wifi. How about here? or in Playa del Carmen if we go in for the day and take the laptop?

I know that's a lot of questions--we've been spoiled by too many years in PV/Mazatlan/Ixtapa and just never got around to going to the Riviera May til now, so we're suddenly "newbies" once again


----------



## pittle (Jan 10, 2009)

The resort is fantastic.  You will have a great vacation.



ptprism said:


> We are going to the GM in Riviera Maya for the first time on Feb 22. :whoopie: I have a few questions for those who have been there--
> 
> 1)  What is the most economical way to get from the Cancun airport to the resort? I read in some materials that the resort offers FREE transportation, but I cannot find anywhere to confirm or request this. Do I have to take a cab? Is there a shuttle? Or a bus?
> 
> ...


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jan 11, 2009)

We had an absolutely fantastic vacation at the Grand Mayan Riviera Maya in May 2008.  I consider Pittle to be an authority on the Mexican Time Share industry. I would go to her for advice anytime.


----------



## ptprism (Jan 12, 2009)

*Thanks...and a couple more ???*

Thanks so much--I have just emailed the concierge. 

When we check in, are there buildings we should request--or avoid? We have a 2BR. I had read somewhere in these posts that we should try to be in building 1-7.  I have a bum knee so Iwould like to be close to the main pool if possible. Do all buildings have good views?

Also, is there a shuttle witin the property? We stayed at the MP in Nuevo and there was a shuttle that went to restaurants and the main gate on request.


----------



## pittle (Jan 12, 2009)

They have shuttles from the buildings to the pool area and when we were there in 2007, there was a shuttle to the road.  Some people have posted that this shuttle is no longer running.  

Room requests are "iffy" at the Grupo Mayan resorts.  Some say they assign units when you check in and others say that they are assigned the day before.  When we check in, they already have a card with our names and room assignment on it.  This could be because we are owners with the Profile A status that guarantees that we are assigned one of the most desired rooms. Generally, but not always, exchangers are assigned units in the new buildings  that are along the golf course (8-16) and maybe buildings 3-4. Owners are usually assigned rooms in buildings 1-7.  Buildings 3-4 do face the ocean, but have the huge palapa restaurant in your line of site.  Each building has only so many 2-bedroom units.  I cannot remember how many, (maybe 4 or 6) but there are also 1-bedroom units in each building.  At the Mayan Riviera, there are no great ocean views because the buildings are only 3 stories high and rooms run perpendicular to the ocean.  (I've heard that was to help with hurricane damage.)  

This link is to an older map that only shows the first 10 MP buildings are on the right.  The first 7 Grand Mayan  buildings are on the left. GM Building 1 is about the center of the resort, and building 7 is on the far left corner.  http://locogringo.com/maps/tour/164a-t.html

As you can see from this map, the resort is huge and only 2 or 3 buildings are close to the pool area.


----------



## JackieD (Jan 12, 2009)

We were there Thanksgiving week (we're not owners).  I had sent an email to the conceriege and requested bldg 1-7, got the standard we can't guarantee anything email.  When I checked in, he said we were in bldg 11.  I didn't raise a stink, just mentioned the name of the conceriege person and the email.  He left, talked to another person and returned to search the computer.  He then offered us a room in bldg. 7.  I would also request a room NOT on the first floor since everyone was using this hallway to get to the pool and it got noisy with kids running up and down.


----------



## Grand Vic (Jan 12, 2009)

pianodinosaur said:


> I consider Pittle to be an authority on the Mexican Time Share industry. I would go to her for advice anytime.



DITTO!!!


----------



## dukebigtom (Jan 12, 2009)

We're exchanging and I got confirmation of the transportation.  I called the concierge because I was not getting any response from my e-mails.  I talked to them, got answers to some questions and had an e-mail confirmation within minutes.

BigTom


----------



## pittle (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments Grand Vic & pianodinasaur.  We do go to Mexico a lot and mostly to MP and GM resorts.


----------



## krmlaw (Jan 13, 2009)

I too wonder how we can get a "closer" room. We'll have a 2 month old with us, and I cant imagine hiking it back and forth for everything I might forget. 

Im going to try to request ahead, and request there too. Does the Vegas "tipping" idea work with getting a better location there?


----------



## krmlaw (Jan 13, 2009)

ptprism - can you look when you are there if the lazy river is open yet?


----------



## agoldin (Jan 13, 2009)

We used the "collectivos" to get into Playa del Carmen; there were always more of them on the highway than buses. They're just vans that you flag down; it was always about 10 pesos p/p (less than $1US now).

We had alot of complaints about this resort, which is where we first bought our membership when it was only half-built. Our room was very far from the pool and restaurants and they wouldn't move us. And no one even mentioned the trolley; we found out about it on the 2nd day from other guests.

Bring "pool shoes" if you intend to go into the ocean. Between the beach sand and the water is almost nothing but sharp volcanic rocks that will rip your feet to shreds. We watched as a woman, who ran her kayak onto the rocks and then got out to walk to shore, was carried bleeding off the rocks by several lifeguards.

The Havana Moon (?) restaurant was really good. Have fun! Oh, and try going to Puerto Morelos. It's a really cute, quaint fishing village up the road towards Cancun, about a 50 peso cab ride. Good restaurants and craft market.


----------



## krmlaw (Jan 13, 2009)

are they any good swimmable beaches close by?


----------



## agoldin (Jan 13, 2009)

krmlaw said:


> are they any good swimmable beaches close by?


I have an aerial photo of the area that makes it look like if you just walked north on the beach for a few minutes, you'd get to an area without those rocks. (Who owns that beach, I don't know.) When we used to stay in Playa del Carmen, all the beaches there were great. Even Puerto Morelos with the fishing boats was better... If you email me, I can send you the photo...


----------



## krmlaw (Jan 13, 2009)

just shot you a pm with my email ...


----------



## wilsonfamily4 (Feb 2, 2009)

I have a close friend who has this timeshare and offered it to us.  My husband wants to go somewhere with beaches you can lay out at with some sort of covering, tents, umbrellas, etc.  Knowing nothing about this area will he get what he wants.  
Thanks


----------



## pittle (Feb 2, 2009)

There are palapas on the beach.  These provide some shade when you are laying out on the beach.  There are chairs &/or chaise lounges at each palapa.


----------



## wilsonfamily4 (Feb 2, 2009)

pittle said:


> There are palapas on the beach.  These provide some shade when you are laying out on the beach.  There are chairs &/or chaise lounges at each palapa.



Thank you!  you were fast to answer


----------



## agoldin (Feb 3, 2009)

pittle said:


> There are palapas on the beach.  These provide some shade when you are laying out on the beach.  There are chairs &/or chaise lounges at each palapa.



But you better get out to the beach pretty early if you want to get one of those; when we were there, by 10am they were all occupied...!


----------



## Mimi39 (Feb 3, 2009)

I made an exchange with RCI last week and we don't go until Nov. 1. I e-mailed the concierge to find out about unit assignments, because we are seniors and my husband has a mobility issue. I got a prompt answer telling me to submit my request after Oct.1.  The e-mail address I used was: conciergerm@mayanpalace.com.mx

I do have a question -- does Walmart sell wine or is there a better place to buy some?


----------



## Miniwheat (Feb 4, 2009)

*Walmart*

Walmart does have a small selection of wine. We bought Gallo wines there for a reasonable price. There is a wine shop right across the street from Walmart, but we never tried it.


----------



## MLR (May 27, 2011)

*Was your request honored?*



Mimi39 said:


> I made an exchange with RCI last week and we don't go until Nov. 1. I e-mailed the concierge to find out about unit assignments, because we are seniors and my husband has a mobility issue. I got a prompt answer telling me to submit my request after Oct.1.  The e-mail address I used was: conciergerm@mayanpalace.com.mx
> 
> 
> HOPING SOMEONE SEES THIS - it is from an older post - wondering if their request was honored or if anyone knows an 'almost sure' way of getting a bldg closer to everything. One poster suggested a $20 tip :0)  Thanks all.....


----------



## Catira (May 27, 2011)

MLR said:


> Mimi39 said:
> 
> 
> > I made an exchange with RCI last week and we don't go until Nov. 1. I e-mailed the concierge to find out about unit assignments, because we are seniors and my husband has a mobility issue. I got a prompt answer telling me to submit my request after Oct.1.  The e-mail address I used was: conciergerm@mayanpalace.com.mx
> ...


----------



## MLR (May 27, 2011)

*Glad to see some new posts on this thread :0)*

Catira -  I would love it if you could send me a PM (or you may post here if you prefer) and tell me if it is worth a trip to Playa for groceries. 

Our son and GF are coming with us and wondered if a trip to Playa would be worth it or how the prices for groceries were at the on site grocery. Is it possible to bring some staples from home? Pasta, cereal, that sort of thing?

What would you say is the 'average' price for the breakfast buffet - does it include coffee & juice? 

What is the 'average' cost for dinner buffet and/or dinner at the other restaurants - if one chooses moderately and just has one drink with dinner?

Do they allow you to bring drinks down to the beach from your condo? 

And YES, I will contact the resort approx. a month out to request a closer bldg. We are trading in - so, not sure how successful that will be. I would be happy to offer an 'incentive' at check in. We went to Las Vegas and $20 - neatly folded - landed us a beautiful Fountain View room :0)

Anyone reading this - feel free to add your two cents. I am getting very excited about our Dec. trip to the Grand Mayan. It sounds lovely. :whoopie:


----------



## hurnik (May 27, 2011)

MLR said:


> Catira -  I would love it if you could send me a PM (or you may post here if you prefer) and tell me if it is worth a trip to Playa for groceries.
> 
> Our son and GF are coming with us and wondered if a trip to Playa would be worth it or how the prices for groceries were at the on site grocery. Is it possible to bring some staples from home? Pasta, cereal, that sort of thing?
> 
> ...



I vaguely remember the breakfast buffet was around $20 US per person (I don't remember the pesos price, and exchange rate at the time was 13:1, but I rounded to 10:1)

They have a little store you can get some grocery items, and maybe more than what Wal-Mart would charge, but you save the 40 pesos (I think) per person per trip on the shuttle ride.

I'll see if i have any old menus/pricing.


----------



## MLR (May 27, 2011)

Is it preferable to tip in Peso's or dollars? hurnik - menu/pricing would be great. Just trying to help our son budget for the trip. 

All tips and suggestions very much appreciated.


----------



## hurnik (May 27, 2011)

MLR said:


> Is it preferable to tip in Peso's or dollars? hurnik - menu/pricing would be great. Just trying to help our son budget for the trip.
> 
> All tips and suggestions very much appreciated.



I had a bunch of $1 bills that I brought for tipping, although when paying for say, the taxi in Pesos, I tipped in Pesos (but tried to "even" it out to US dollars).

When we went, it was just the two of us.  For all our meals and anything else (EVERYTHING at the GM is charged to the room, including the "store" there) I want to say it came to $800 US. (at the time I think it was around $12,000 PESOS).

That was for 7 nights/8 days.

That also included snorkeling trip to Puerto Morales for the 2 of us.  It did NOT include my Xcaret tickets (I bought those separately) and it did not include our dinner in Playa Del Carmen, one evening (we ate at La Parilla).  We did splurge at the buffet 3 times, and also at the one restaurant for "lobster" night.

You could eat at the more reasonable (if you will) restaurants, and we just bought cereals/eggs and pancake mix and made our own breakfasts.  When we were at the resort in the day, we'd splurge on the 2 for 1 drinks and then we split a light lunch.  I think one of the places (they brought us our lunch next to the pool) we had like a large club sandwich and fries and it was enough for both of us (considering by then I'd had like 4 frozen margaritas-haha).

I'll dig up my packet and see if I snagged anything and if so, I will definitely post it.

I'm not sure what the current exchange rate is.

Also, if you have a Capital One credit card, I think they don't charge foreign exchange fees (My Amex does and did).  GM did not take Discover at the time.


----------



## curtbrown (May 28, 2011)

Mexico passed a law last summer that limits the daily and monthly exchange amounts when converting Dollars to Pesos.  Some banks in Mexico now won't do it unless you have an account with them.  Since most prices are in Pesos (other than around the cruise ports) you will get a better deal by using Pesos anyway.  While the exchange rate is usually around 12+:1, many restaurants and stores will only give you 10:1.   

Your son would get the best bang for his buck if he used an ATM to withdraw money from his bank back at home.  The ATM will dispense Pesos.  Have him check with his bank to see if they have a "sister" bank in Mexico.  If so, quite often there won't be a withdrawl charge, and often they will waive the conversion fee as well.  

As far as tipping, I'd also recommend tipping in Pesos too.  The dollar bills can't be spent locally by the person you are tipping and requires them to go to their bank or to a local cambio and pay an exchange fee to convert them to Pesos.  I carry a lot of ten peso coins and 20 peso bills just for tipping the valet, bellman, etc.  If he needs to get small bills, he can always go to the cashier at the hotel and break his larger bills for no charge.

Curt


----------



## kenie (May 28, 2011)

We just spent a week at the Grand Luxxe R/Maya, and we found the on-site store to be on the expensive side. It was definately worth the trip to Walmart.
-The shuttle is $4 US each way per person, but we just gave the driver 100 pesos including tip.
-The breakfast buffet was 240 pesos each and includes coffee and juce. We skipped that other than the free? one for sitting through the sales pitch. People had recomended the breakfast buffet at the GreenBreak but they have discontinued that right now as it wasn't busy enough.
-The main dinner buffet was also not available at this time of year?.
Your dinner and drinks will run a minimum $20 each and they include the 15% tip on the bill.
We found the restaurants to be on the pricy side but we had spent the 2 weeks before that just outside Playa so had a lot more choice.
The exchange rate was 12-1.


----------



## Catira (May 29, 2011)

*Late checkout?*

Our return flight is at 10 p.m. Wondering if it is possible to pay for a late checkout?


----------



## kenie (May 29, 2011)

At the Luxxe we were told the late check-out fee was about $250US for check-out after 10:am.
I'm not sure what their policy is on storing luggage after you check out.
I know at the Royals you can check out, store your luggage and then use the pool or whatever until your flight leaves.


----------



## rpennisi (May 29, 2011)

kenie said:


> At the Luxxe we were told the late check-out fee was about $250US for check-out after 10:am.
> I'm not sure what their policy is on storing luggage after you check out.
> I know at the Royals you can check out, store your luggage and then use the pool or whatever until your flight leaves.



Yes, they will do this as well..store your luggage and you can the facilities until you leave.


----------



## richontug (May 30, 2011)

They also made a reservation for 30 minutes in an empty room so that we could freshen up and change clothes before leaving for airport.  You need to book it at concierge. 

Rich


----------



## Catira (May 31, 2011)

richhunt said:


> They also made a reservation for 30 minutes in an empty room so that we could freshen up and change clothes before leaving for airport.  You need to book it at concierge.
> 
> Rich



Thank you for your post.  I called GMRM and was told we could use the hospitality room for 30 mins. This will give us another day to enjoy the resort and not have to be at airport all day until our 10 pm departure.


----------

